# Repairing Shimano Calcutta



## bfason (Oct 24, 2014)

I have an older Calcutta that I've used for bass fishing for years that now "whines" real bad when casting. How much does it cost to rework one of these? Is there anyone in between Foley and Cantonment that does this work?
Thanks


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Contact oceanmaster aka Mr Keith he can fix you up he is in gulf breeze just before the Pensacola Beach bridge


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Clean the brake race with a qtip and alcohol and if that doesn't fix it, its probably a spool bearing needs cleaning or replacement which is very easy to do yourself. A good bearing will run from $8-$15 a piece. Or send it to Oceanmaster.


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

*Reel Service*

I am a Shimano Service Dealer and I would be glad to take care of it for you.

Most likely you have a bearing that has gone bad. If you really like the reel I can replace all the bearings with ceramic bearings for a little extra cost.

What size is it?


----------



## bfason (Oct 24, 2014)

I can't remember. 200 sounds right.


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

It really not important, I was just inquisitive

I would be glad to take care of it for you


----------



## bfason (Oct 24, 2014)

Any idea on cost for a complete rework?


----------

